# on the cloud  or  in the cloud



## margerfla

Cuando  quieres decir que una persona  is a day dreamer , como dices? 
He is always in the clouds or   ON the clouds


----------



## aurilla

"His / her head is always *in* the clouds."

"He / she is on cloud nine." =  "El / ella está en el quinto cielo".


----------



## Reina140

Diría "In the clouds." (when daydreaming)

Diría "On cloud 9" cuando alguien está SUPER FELIZ.


----------



## Appletree

Vaya, yo lo conozco como el séptimo cielo... ¿o son cielos diferentes?


----------



## Dission

jeje, en español se dice el séptimo cielo, no noveno, algo así como la vida de los gatos igual.


----------



## aurilla

Appletree said:


> Vaya, yo lo conozco como el séptimo cielo... ¿o son cielos diferentes?


 
En Puerto Rico dicen quinto, pero significa lo mismo. (Nos quedamos dos pisos antes.   )


----------



## Reina140

Appletree said:


> Vaya, yo lo conozco como el séptimo cielo... ¿o son cielos diferentes?


 
The TV show?  Seventh Heaven? . . . Es diferente.  Nunca he oído la frase "On cloud 7."


----------



## Appletree

Me quedo más tranquila, Dission, gracias.


----------



## margerfla

Sí sería en Castellano ( mi español ) de Argentina. Como que esta en las nubes ó en la luna todo el tiempo. Que no presta atención. 
Pero ¿cual sería la correcta?  On the cloud or  In the clouds


----------



## Appletree

Reina140 said:


> The TV show? Seventh Heaven? . . . Es diferente. Nunca he oído la frase "On cloud 7."


 
No, reina, me refería a las expresiones del 5º y 7º cielo en español. Yo solo conocía la versión del 7º...


----------



## aurilla

Reina140 said:


> The TV show? Seventh Heaven? . . . Es diferente. Nunca he oído la frase "On cloud 7."


 

En inglés utilizan ambas expresiones y significan lo mismo:
"On cloud nine" y "Seventh Heaven".


----------



## Dission

Joder, vaya confusión que se está creando.

to be in the clouds = Estar en las nubes.
to be on cloud nine = Estar en el séptimo cielo. 


La confusión viene porque la traducción de "on cloud nine" en español es "séptimo" y no "noveno", es una cuestión cultural, al igual que los gatos tienen 9 vidas en los países anglosajones (corregidme si me equivoco, porque sólo hablo por Gran Bretaña) y los hispánicos (al menos España) que son 7


----------



## Reina140

La confusión viene porque la traducción de "on cloud nine" en español es "séptimo" y no "noveno", es una cuestión cultural, al igual que los gatos tienen 9 vidas en los países anglosajones (corregidme si me equivoco, porque sólo hablo por Gran Bretaña) y los hispánicos (al menos España) que son 7[/quote]

Well, if I was a kitty, I think I'd want to live where people speak english, so I could have those extra two lives.   lolol


----------



## margerfla

Que lío, no? ( What a mess!!)  
Bueno, estoy en lo seguro ? Pleaseeeeeeeee  díganme. 

IN the clouds significa ( en el 7th or 8th or  3rd  cielo, de acuerdo al pais y significa :  (estar distraido) 

 PERO :.... 

ON  the clouds  nine : Aunque para algunos sería en su traducción (7th or 5th etc cielo, ) sería que  esta super feliz. 

 PLEASEEE ! aCLAREN AHORA!.  Sería así???


----------



## David

And Seventh Heaven comes from Dante, I believe, not some TV show. There is history before sitcoms.


----------



## Reina140

David said:


> And Seventh Heaven comes from Dante, I believe, not some TV show. There is history before sitcoms.


 
Yes, well thank you for enlightening me David, without that comment I may have thought that life started on the WB.


----------



## margerfla

Mil  gracias  a todos. Todo esto ha sido de mucho aprendizaje !! 

  I am really  on  cloud  nine  now !!!!   

 Thanks a lot


----------



## Cubanboy

*Otras dos opciones para este potaje, jeje.

To be in the clouds:  **¨Estar* *en la* *luna de Valencia¨
                                     ¨Estar en el limbo¨  


Saludos a todos.
*


----------



## Reina140

En inglés "estar en el limbo" significa que estás confudido sobre algo y no puedes decidir o ya no has decidido.


----------



## aurilla

"in limbo" en inglés significa "quedar en el aire"


----------



## aurilla

margerfla said:


> Que lío, no? ( What a mess!!)
> Bueno, estoy en lo seguro ? Pleaseeeeeeeee díganme.
> 
> IN the clouds significa ( en el 7th or 8th or 3rd cielo, de acuerdo al pais y significa : (estar distraido)
> 
> PERO :....
> 
> ON the clouds nine : Aunque para algunos sería en su traducción (7th or 5th etc cielo, ) sería que esta super feliz.
> 
> PLEASEEE ! aCLAREN AHORA!. Sería así???


 
Noooo.... 

"In the clouds" signifca "en las nubes"/ "en la luna" / "perdido en el espacio"

"on cloud nine" es estar "en el séptimo cielo"/ "en la Gloria" / "muy feliz"


----------



## Davearillo

Well, the Rolling Stones once sung:

Hey! You! Get off of my cloud 
Don't hang around 'cause two's a crowd 
On my cloud, baby

Si eso sirve


----------



## Davearillo

Otra sugerencia para evitar la confusión

She's on  cloud 9 - She's as happy as Larry

He has his head in the clouds - He is off with the birdies


----------



## Cubanboy

Sí, pero yo me refiero a la frase en español: ¨Estar en el limbo¨  es cuando se queda en blanco o está muy distraído o abstraído, ido de este mundo. No?


----------



## Davearillo

Cubanboy,

No estoy de acuerdo con esa interpretación... 

Estar en el limbo - to be in limbo

Significa que una persona no puede decidir...que no no hay salida obvia.  Es como la zona en medio de la Biblia donde un alma espera por la eternidad


----------



## Davearillo

Espero que no sea demasiado pero he incluido un extracto de Wikipedia. 

*Limbo as a colloquialism*

 Taken from the original meaning, in colloquial speech, "limbo" is any status where a person or project is held up, and nothing can be done until another action happens. For example, a construction project might be described as "in limbo" if political considerations delay its permit.


----------



## Cubanboy

Davearillo said:


> Espero que no sea demasiado pero he incluido un extracto de Wikipedia.
> 
> *Limbo as a colloquialism*
> 
> Taken from the original meaning, in colloquial speech, "limbo" is any status where a person or project is held up, and nothing can be done until another action happens. For example, a construction project might be described as "in limbo" if political considerations delay its permit.



*No problem, buddy, nobody is perfect.
I wish you a Happy New Year!
See you next Wednesday.*


----------



## Mirlo

Cubanboy said:


> *No problem, buddy, nobody is perfect.*
> *I wish you a Happy New Year!*
> *See you next Wednesday.*


 

Don't worry 'Cubanboy'.
Se puede usar la expresión "estar en limbo" para expresar que tu mente está detenida quien sabe donde, y por eso no reaccionas a cierto problema o situación en un preciso momento.
Saludos,


----------



## Davearillo

Hey Cubanboy

Happy New Year to you as well

Hope that my comment didn't sound abrupt - all of your posts that I've read demonstrate great English and a good sense of humour. And, in a way, what you said is true.  With the shorthand speech of the net/text etc and a couple of different languages as well, there are worlds of misinterpretation that are possible 

p.s last night a Peruvian friend commented to me on his estado de limbo with his girlfriend.


----------



## Cubanboy

Davearillo said:


> Hey Cubanboy
> 
> Happy New Year to you as well
> 
> Hope that my comment didn't sound abrupt - all of your posts that I've read demonstrate great English and a good sense of humour. And, in a way, what you said is true.  With the shorthand speech of the net/text etc and a couple of different languages as well, there are worlds of misinterpretation that are possible
> 
> p.s last night a Peruvian friend commented to me on his estado de limbo with his girlfriend.




*Do not worry. As you said previously I have a good sense of humor and I do not get upset so easily. I have learned to be tolerant and receptive through the years. I do appreciate your comment very much, and I hope we continue participating in this nice and peaceful forum.
Now I have a joke for you, and maybe you have heard it before.
What´s the difference between an average tourist and a canoe?
Answer: The canoe tips, the tourist does not.
Well, I wish you a nice day.
See you around.

**¨All we are is dust in the wind¨
Kansas.
*


----------



## Cubanboy

Mirlo said:


> Don't worry 'Cubanboy'.
> Se puede usar la expresión "estar en limbo" para expresar que tu mente está detenida quien sabe donde, y por eso no reaccionas a cierto problema o situación en un preciso momento.
> Saludos,




*Gracias, Mirlo, por tus palabras. Ayer estaba viendo una película de Britney Spears y en una de las canciones ella decía ¨I am in limbo¨.
Have a nice day!


*


----------

